# Which is the good banquet hall in Canada to throw a birthday party



## stanleypeterson (Aug 18, 2012)

We are planning to celebrate our friend’s birthday party by next month, but we don't really know what would be a good place to a hold a maximum of 200 people. We also need a reasonable price because we're planning to include a DJ party as well.
Also it would be great if it was in Toronto, so, please share your comments.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

Goggle is your friend, in this case. 

I suggest a place that is on one of the TTC subway lines, so that no one drives home drunk. 

Does it have to be a rental hall or would a big bar do you .........

Let me know here, and I will make some suggestions for you. 

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stanley,
When I was an undergrad at the University of Toronto, I helped to pull off some parties for my fraternity (Lambda Chi Alpha), so I do have some suggestions for you if you are gonna party in Toronto. Google any of these locations to see if they fit the bill:

- Dave and Busters 
- Hart House Quad or Arts& Letters Club on the University of Toronto campus
- Berkeley Church & Fieldhouse
- Ellas banquet Hall
- Epic Cruises (thought of having the party on a boat on Lake Ontario?)
- Liberty Grand
- Woodbine Racetrack & Slots

- Plus most local golf courses and hotels may do it cheaper
Good luck and have fun in Toronto!
John


----------

